# nulev



## 18651 (Apr 15, 2006)

has anyone had any success with nulev for bloating and constipation?


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

Well this post is a little old but Hopefully this still helps. I was origanly given a sript. for Levsin (hyoscyamine) .125mg and it did nothing for my bloating. But then a family friend who is a GI gave me some samples of the slightly different pharm., Nulev (hyoscyamine sulfate) 1.7mg. I found it worked much better than Levsin when taken on a empty stomach and at a 3.4mg dosage. Not perfect but better then Levsin. Hope that helps.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I've taken NuLev before it helped me. But I have IBS-D and it actually CAUSED constipation for me if I took it regularly. I only kept it for it I was having a flare up and had to go somewhere like work or school.


----------

